# Yellow Lochia?



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

Is this normal.. I'm 3wks pp. And my lochia is taking on an orange/yellow appearance.. It also seems to be the end in regards to bleeding, so is this normal.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, normal. I had it after both of my kids.








Jen


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

yep, I had it this time, don't remember it with the other two but I think it's a variation of the "pink" flow phase my midwife said to expect.


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

whew.. thanks.. I don't remember having it w/ DS1.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like you're going from lochia serosa to lochia alba. Normal!


----------



## heatherbell (Jun 8, 2005)

Just to throw my two cents in..

I had the yellow-ish lochia (assumed it was normal) and what I thought was just the smell of blood and when I had a PP visit, I found out that I had bacterial vaginosis--really easily treated bacterial infection.


----------



## myllissa (Sep 4, 2007)

Just monitor it carefully. My lochia is yellow-ish and because of that, I've had a hard time distinguishing between that and a yeast/bacterial infection. Unfortunately, I let the symptoms of a bacterial infection go on too long and had cervical irritation and bleeding in my 17th week. The infections are easily treated, but scary as heck to go through! Keep your eye out if anything other then yellow happens. Good luck!


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Another vote for normal. Some women have more of a yellowish tinge to the "whitish" mucous in their bodies. It's okay.


----------

